# Knicks sign Dermarr Johnson (insidehoops)



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

InsideHoops.com reports that the Knicks have signed DerMarr 
Johnson to a 10-day contract. Allan Houston goes on the injured list.

Link is their front page (as of 11 in the morning, at least) http://insidehoops.com

Is Johnson any good?


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Once-upon-a-time top prospect before he was badly hurt in a car accident. Didn't do much with the Hawks, but he was young and early in his career before his injuries. 

The Nets need an athletic wing, and if he can still shoot, Johnson could work out.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh joy, the Knicks signed somebody I was talking about earlier in the year.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/knicks/news/knicks_sign_dermarr_johnson_040203.html


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Glad to see Dermarr was doing well with Long Beach. Even better to see we signed him!!! He is loaded with talent. I was watching some old highlight videos of dunks from a few years ago and Dermarr had a few incrdible facials. Hopefully he has regained all of his pre-car accident form.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hopefully he has figured out how to shoot.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the signing puts allan houston on the IL, meaning were not gonna have him for the next five games at least

i remember this guy. he looks pretty good,hopefully he can play


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Glad to here we gave this guy a chance. He's an athletic swingman with good range coming off a bad incident. Hopefully he is over that and he can be the player that was in lottery 3 years ago.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Nbadraft.net profile says good things hopefully he'll be good....


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Finally we get someone I like. If Demarr continues to develop his work ethic, he'll be a fantastic addition. He is pretty versatile and that's nice. I am pretty sure this means that andersen is out.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

If he had completely recovered from the accident, then he would definitely be of much help in NY.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Great signing by the Knicks. I'm pretty sure that he's almost completely recovered because he's been tearing it up with the Long Beach Jam. The Knicks have 4 swingmen to work with now... Houston, Hardaway, Anderson, and Johnson. I've been waiting for some team to sign him and it's about time someone did.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im starting to feel good about johnson. a 6-9 wing means we wont have to trade for a guy like Rodney white, since hes probably better than White anyway. As soon as he learns the offensive sets, i wouldnt be surprised if Lenny starts him over Shandon and anderson goes back to the media complaining about minutes.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I really like what Thomas is doing.This is how you build a team thats up against the cap..How would you compare Demarr to Darius Miles???


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Miles is a better ball handler, defender, and less of an injury risk.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

DJ


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I really like what Thomas is doing.This is how you build a team thats up against the cap..How would you compare Demarr to Darius Miles???



Demarr is a better rebounder, a better passer, is more experienced than Darius, a slightly better shooter, but both of them suck, and Demarr doesn't have that weird attitude that Darius has.


Rodney White would have been better than either of these two but a free Demarr Johnson is a much better scenario than having to lose something in order to get Darius.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Demarr is a better rebounder, a better passer, is more experienced than Darius, a slightly better shooter,


Miles career
9.4 ppg
4.4 rpg
2.0 apg
0.8 spg
1.2 bpg
.462 fg%
.118 3pt%
.577 ft%
27.1 mpg

DJs career
6.6 ppg
2.8 rpg
*1.0 apg*
0.7 spg
0.6 bpg
*.387 fg%*
.347 3pt%
.776 ft%
20.1 mpg

Considering DJ did that all pre-neck injury, how exactly is DJ better than Miles?



> Rodney White would have been better than either of these two


Rodney White = Lee Nailon.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> Miles career
> ...


The minutes and considering the fact that he didn't even play 1 minute last year takea way from your genius observation.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Currently - Rodney White > Lee Nailon

In the future - Rodney White >>>> Lee Nailon


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok genius, let's do some math.

DerMarr averages 1 assist in 20 minutes.
Miles averages 2 assists in 27 minutes.

If DerMarr averaged 7 more minutes, it is VERY unlikely he would average MORE assists than Miles. He might average 2 assists, but not MORE. Considering it was said that "DJ is a better passer than Miles", you might want to retract your statements.

I thought you said you were only going to talk to me when you were going to prove me wrong? What happened there?

Furthermore...



> the fact that he didn't even play 1 minute last year takea way from your genius observation.


How does DJ missing a season have a POSITIVE impact on his numbers? He put up those crap numbers BEFORE he broke his neck. I'm looking forward to hear your well-thought out explanation on why you feel DJ not playing a single minute last year means he has better numbers than Miles.

Good luck with that setting me straight thing, kiddy. You might get the hang of it some day. But, like DJ being a better passer than Miles, I doubt it.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Read my post, Re-read, read it once more and continue to read it till you can finally understand it. That's the end of that. Now this is over. I did talk to you, but it was only for 1 post. It ends there. Don't talk to me.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rodney White and Lee Nailon are both black. The comparisions start and end there.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

from nbadrat.net

NBA Comparison: Scottie Pippen

Strengths: Very good athlete, can shoot with super range. DerMarr Johnson has abilities almost never found in a 6-9 player. His offensive potential is limitless. DerMarr has one of the silkiest touches from outside, combine that with great handles and super athleticism and you have a special talent. DerMarr can play the 1,2, or 3 positions and is a very good passer.

sounds pretty good to me,considering the input from posters


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Care to dig up nbadraft.net's scouting report on Darius Miles?



> Read my post, Re-read, read it once more and continue to read it till you can finally understand it. That's the end of that. Now this is over. I did talk to you, but it was only for 1 post. It ends there. Don't talk to me.


LMAO what a child... and good job dodging my questions, you'd do your buddies proud.



> Rodney White and Lee Nailon are both black. The comparisions start and end there.


Not in the slightest.

White is a one dimensional scoring SF.
Nailon is a one dimensional scoring SF.

Nailon
4.9 ppg
2.2 rpg
0.6 apg
0.7 tpg
10.2 mpg
Drafted 43rd

White
8.1 ppg
2.3 rpg
0.9 apg
1.1 tpg
13.2 mpg
Drafted 9th

Considering they were drafted 34 picks from each other, White is only a slightly better scorer, that's all. Kinda sad. And a bit more similar than their skin color, as you can see.

And if you want another similarity, they both played in Charlotte at the same time! Nailon played with the Hornets when White played with North Carolina! Looks like the similarities don't end there kids! Nailon and White also have black hair! And they both have facial hair! They're also 6 feet 9 inches tall! The similarities never end with these guys.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As you wish,Mr Rashidi

Darius miles

Strengths: A freak athletically. Super quickness. Very fast running the floor. Future wing player. Upside is tremendous. Has developed a nice crossover and like his idol KG, likes to play away from the basket and take players off the drizzy.

Weaknesses: Underdeveloped body. Needs to get alot stronger. Very raw skills. Jump shot has no range . Will take a while before he can contribute. Must learn on the fly.

I would say the report on Miles is very accurate...What stands out is that DJ has skills and Miles is all athletic potential..

I really hope we dont cut this guy


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

In fact Demarr Johnson sounds alot like a young penny,who in my mind was the BEST player in the league when Jordan was out....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh god. What guard DOESN'T sound like Penny now? Every SG is a combo guard now. Either that or they're 6'7 and can also play SF. There are very few SGs coming into the league who are strictly SGs (unless they are perimeter gunners). The ones that can't play more than one position are getting bounced from the league now.

Jeryl Sasser, Joseph Forte, Brandon Armstrong, Dahntay Jones, Mickeal Pietrus, Trajan Langdon, Fred Jones, Dion Glover, Deshawn Stevenson, are just a few of the one position wonders that have had very limited success. Meanwhile guys like Crawford, Arenas, Joe Johnson, Maggette, Q Richardson, Jason Terry, Marko Jaric, Jiri Welsch, Lebron, Jarvis Hayes, Desmond Mason, etc have enjoyed more success. The best straight SG to come out of the draft in the last 4 years is Jason Richardson. Everybody else has been a combo guard.



> What stands out is that DJ has skills and Miles is all athletic potential..


Huh??? What skills? Did you read DJ's scouting report? They talked about two things. His shooting range, and his athleticism. What other skills did they mention? A quick note on his passing? Meanwhile, as for skillless Miles, they mentioned his handle. Is that not a skill? If taking people off the dribble (something DJ has yet to be able to do) does not count as a skill, somebody better call Stephon Marbury.

So what do we have?

DJ - Athletic, can shoot 3's (and bricks every non-layup/dunk inside the arc)
Miles - Athletic, good handle for a SF, bricks every non-layup/dunk.

Defense was not mentioned in either scouting report. Too bad, since Miles is the better defender.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> Huh??? What skills? Did you read DJ's scouting report? They talked about two things. His shooting range, and his athleticism. What other skills did they mention? A quick note on his passing? Meanwhile, as for skillless Miles, they mentioned his handle. Is that not a skill? * If taking people off the dribble (something DJ has yet to be able to do) does not count as a skill, somebody better call Stephon Marbury.*
> 
> So what do we have?


Thats not true at all Rashidi. The season before he got injured him taking people off of the dribble and going to the rack were regular occurences on SportsCenter and Nba countdown highlights. Not that making those shows mean anything but It just was a glimpse of what he was doing on a regular basis


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

rashidi,i have not seen demar play and just relayed to you,what NBAdraft.net wrote..It is clear that in their opinion,Miles was more gifted athletically,but DJ has more polished skills..Shooting and passing..

DEMAR JOHNSON
Very good athlete, can shoot with super range. DerMarr Johnson has abilities almost never found in a 6-9 player. His offensive potential is limitless. DerMarr has one of the silkiest touches from outside, combine that with great handles and super athleticism and you have a special talent. DerMarr can play the 1,2, or 3 positions and is a very good passer.

DARIUS MILES
Strengths: A freak athletically. Super quickness. Very fast running the floor. Future wing player. Upside is tremendous. Has developed a nice crossover and like his idol KG, likes to play away from the basket and take players off the drizzy.

I am not saying this is gospel,but its as good as i have found..I KNOW you like to argue,but I have NEVER seen DJ play other than 2 minutes last night..If you want to pick a fight,go call the writers at BBall.net...

BTW,I doubt you have ever seen DJ play.....Be honest


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

As for Penny and every combo guard coming out,that is a very bold statemnt you are making..Did you ever see Penny in his prime???You are talking about a guy who was one notch below MJ...

NBAdraft 

DerMarr Johnson has abilities almost never found in a 6-9 player. His offensive potential is limitless.

That is one #$%%$ strong statement..i am not saying its true,but that is a heap of praise.....

Penny was no ordinairy combo guard..Have you seen him in his prime???Onc again,be honest,you do have a tendency to have very strong opinions about things you have never done ir seen


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> DerMarr Johnson has abilities almost never found in a 6-9 player. His offensive potential is limitless.


I find his FG% to be quite limiting, especially for a slasher. He hits 34% of his 3's, so clearly it's his in-between game leaves a lot to be desired. Miles shoots pathetically from 3pt range, yet he somehow manages to have a decent FG% every year.



> Penny was no ordinairy combo guard..Have you seen him in his prime???Onc again,be honest,you do have a tendency to have very strong opinions about things you have never done ir seen


Who hasn't seen Penny play? Feel free to name more than one instance where I have strong opinions on things I've never done or seen. If you do, I'll name a jillion instances where you take things too literally. Yep, I said a jillion. Take it literally, will you?

Pretty much any ball-handler with size will immediately draw comparison to a Magic, a Penny, or a Pippen when they're drafted. This doesn't mean they have the talent level of the aforementioned player, they just have similar skills. Raise your hand if you REALLY believe DerMarr Johnson will be anything close to the player Pippen was.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i have got to see him play first,before i raise my hand...

Thats impressive that demarr hits 34% of his threes..

Rashidi you should know better than lookng at FG%....

most guys who cant shoot for shhhhtt,have high FG %....

Miles probably gets out on the break akot and finishes

You should know betterv than that


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*fg%*

check it out fg%

1. S. O'Neal LAL .563 
2. N. Hilario DEN .528 
3. A. Jamison DAL .527 
4. Y. Ming HOU .525 
5. E. Brand LAC .521 
6. E. Dampier GSW .520 
7. C. Boozer CLE .519 
8. B. Miller SAC .511 
9. E. Curry CHI .509 
10. T. Duncan SAS 

the only "shooter" of the group is Duncan and hes the best player in the world..

FG% means nothing as far as being a shooter


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> the only "shooter" of the group is Duncan and hes the best player in the world..
> 
> FG% means nothing as far as being a shooter


Why don't you look at the FG% of GUARDS then, genius? That would be smart, wouldn't it? As if this is some sort of revelation, that big men take the highest percentage shots.

A low FG% is a good indicator of no mid-range game.

A mid-range game is a good indicator of a scorer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ummm,why would i look at guards when we are talking about darius miles???

"Miles shoots pathetically from 3pt range, yet he somehow manages to have a decent FG% every year."

A low FG% is a good indicator of no mid-range game. 
A mid-range game is a good indicator of a scorer. 

What the #$%%^ does that mean????

You want to think about what you just wrote and get back to me??

The players with high FG% are mostly big men..Do Shaq and Dampier have a mid range game??

So you are saying guys with low shooting percentages like Iverson have no mid range game and are not scorers??

You make ALOT of sense..


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

oak,i am just giving you a breather...

the guy is relentless....

start taking your warmups off..i may need a substitution....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> The players with high FG% are mostly big men..Do Shaq and Dampier have a mid range game??


FOR GUARDS. I already said we are talking about GUARDS. Try to stay on topic. I know it's hard. This is the 2nd time I've had to correct you. Don't let it happen again. GUARDS.

And yes, I think it's very fair to say that Iverson does not get the majority of his points from mid-range. He gets them from driving. And he gets points at the line due to his driving. He doesn't go to the line taking 18 footers.

When a GUARD has a low FG% it's because all they can do is drive, or they get double teamed.

Sam Cassell has a mid-range game. Sam Cassell has a high FG%.
John Stockton had a mid-range game. John Stockton had a high FG%.
Michael Jordan, in his 2nd comeback, he too had a high FG% on mostly mid-range jumpers.
Michael Redd's got one. Allan Houston too. How come the two strictly jumpshooters have high FG% when Iverson, Pierce, and Carter do not? I thought shooters were supposed to have a lower percentage? Apparantly not.
Sprewell's is always low. Same with Larry Hughes. And Jamal Crawford. And Jason Kidd.
But not Michael Finley. Or Peja Stojakovic. Or Rip Hamilton. They can shoot from mid-range.

A high FG% for a guard is 44% and up. That used to be the average, but gone are the days where more than 2 guards in the league can shoot 50%. So please, refrain from bringing up Shaq and Boozer next time you feel like addressing one of my points.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Teacher may i have permission to ask a very simple question??

How did we go from talking about guards and FG% when we were discussing Darius Miles???

I can only answer and debate with you the topic you bring up..

Ask me one clear question so i have some clue to what we are debating...

Lets stick with guards and shoting % as it relates to scorers..

Your contention is??????
and lets define a scorer


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> oak,i am just giving you a breather...
> 
> the guy is relentless....
> ...


I think me and Rashidi both blew too many brain cells over the Francis/Crawford thing. Rashidi probably needs less recovery time than me but I think we both need a little rest from each other. Plus it's more fun from the sidelines, you guys are hilarious!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

:rotf: 


What round is it then truth??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its getting late in the fight...feel free to jump in....The guy is #$%$ treacherous..

He brings up Miles shooting %,and then tells me his is talking about guards...

Plus,I have no ##$%^ clue how he can tell from FG% if a guy has a mid range game or not..But hes fun to debate with,thiugh he can wear just about anyone out

His knockout punch is when he writes a short novel and expects me to read it and respond..By the time i respond he reverses direction and "admonishes "me....

Oak,I noticed the crack about "Marbs".....Nice control....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Man,for a player that hasnrt scored a point for the knicks,DJ is getting alot of love on this board


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ooooh, treacherous. You're quite the protagonist.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Rashidi is the best poster ever.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this guy cant hit a jumper at all. He even missed a easy 9 foot J from the baseline.


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

He seemed to be pressing (thinks he's just nervous). I have to say he had a couple of nice passes in there though and showed some of that athletism crashing the boards.

This guy could definately play the 3 for us. He is young, athletic and appears to be a good passer.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He CAN play the 3. Whether he'll be more effective at it than Penny and Shandon very much remains to be seen.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Sign for the rest of the season


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Excellent. This clears the way for him to be stored on the injured list.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

man,50 posts for a guy who hasnt scored a point...actually 51,including my post


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

It took Darko Milicic a long time to score his first points of the season.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Teacher may i have permission to ask a very simple question??
> 
> How did we go from talking about guards and FG% when we were discussing Darius Miles???
> ...


Darius Miles plays 2G (well at least he did on the Cavs, not so sure about the Blazers)

BTW, I like how you're looking into your thesaurus for words like treacherous.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Miles played the 2???
I stand corrected,though I am sure Rashidi did not know that,as he would have immidiately brought it to my attention

Whats a thesarus 

this has got to be the most posts ever for a guy who hasnt scored


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Actually, I am aware, it's one of the reasons his minutes dropped. In my basketball video game, they changed his position to SG in the most recent roster download (12/23).

However his natural position is the 3. I don't buy the idea of using a guy with no perimeter shot at the 2 (full-time at least), even if he does handle the ball well enough to do it.



> this has got to be the most posts ever for a guy who hasnt scored


Perhaps you'd prefer to have a 50 post topic about Cezery Trybanski then? Hasn't scored? He's played more than one NBA season. Chris Webber hasn't scored this season either. Emphasis on THIS SEASON.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Increase the record!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,whats the record for posts on a NY Knick board??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

A million.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Accusing truth of using a thesaurus is pretty funny. Miles played the 1 for a time as well.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

hmmm.....i am glad i can supply a little light hearted humor for my basketball brothers:angel: 

I,unlike many of you am not overly sensitive


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I,unlike many of you am not overly sensitive



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA.

The overstatement of the year.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I have a feeling truth may have been directing that at me.

Then again, it could apply to a few of us...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I go off for no good reason most of the time.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Dermarr scored. Happy?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you snuck that in there while i wasnt looking......

yes,i am pleased he scored....

Demarr is the next iceman,George Gervin


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> you snuck that in there while i wasnt looking......
> 
> yes,i am pleased he scored....
> ...


No, no he is not.


----------

